# Wwe



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Not that I follow this stock, or the shows, but I was talking to someone the other day about their "newish" product the wwe network. Basically they sell subscriptions that allow your devices to access all their live and archived content.

Again, nothing that really interested me...

What got me thinking though, is the idea that they can get rid of having to share revenues for "premium" content. I hear they used to do about 1 PPV/month. I've never run a PPV, but I assume the tv people take a fairly big chunk of the revenues...

Imagine, now you charge people a flat fee then stream everything over the internet...basically pass the network fee onto the consumer and collect more revenue...

I could see this becoming a new model for a lot of new programming...


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Most sports have gone this route already I believe. I was somewhat interested in certain sports to be able to watch on the road every now and then, however far too many blackout restrictions apply. Nowadays there is more than enough free entertainment and streaming sports online for me. FIFA and Olympics are streamed for free on CBC etc


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

But the streaming sports is generally done by the networks that cover them...and then as a "bonus" to their other products like bell does with their streaming. 

Imagine if the movie companies would release a similar app. What happens to netflix? SuperChannel? Heck even shaw or Rogers if they could no longer play movies?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

What is the difference between NHL Gamecenter and this "new model"? NHL Gamecenter is directly from the NHL I thought? One account works on any device, but not in any country..

What do you mean by the movie companies? You mean Warner, Paramount, Universal streaming direct? I'm sure they would do that if people ever stopped paying $15 to watch a movie with popcorn..


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't have gamecentre, does it have access to all the old games as well? Can I watch the first game with a goalie mask? How about the 1972 summit series? Is it all the games, including local blackouts or non-broadcast ones?

Imagine a $10/month subscription to watch any warner, paramount, Disney, universal, etc. movie in the archive with new releases out the day after the initial run. No more DVD press, no more shipping, distribution costs relatively low, probably no more piracy.


----------



## MRT (Apr 8, 2013)

UFC launched "UFC Fight Pass" not too long ago that offers much the same - access to events, archival footage, exclusive content, etc. (http://www.ufc.tv/page/fightpass)

HBO Go is another direct-to-consumer option (http://www.hbogo.com) and with services like Hulu Plus and Amazon Instant in the U.S., not to mention the increasing market share of smart TVs that connect to the net, I think it is a safe bet that the traditional content-delivery model is fading...

FWIW, I have read from various sources that PPV carriers take about 1/2 of the event purchase price (I was surprised it was that high).


----------

